# My golden loves canoeing



## faiththegolden (Jan 3, 2016)

My golden loves canoeing! Check out her video: 




https://youtu.be/KMt8ANiYuh4

Are there any other canoe loving goldens on here??


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

This was fun to watch! I think my guy would be out of the canoe an in the water - probably tipping it over with us in it. Your girls is very well-behaved!


----------



## Amystelter (Jul 31, 2013)

Love it, thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I was just talking with my husband about getting a canoe as we have the ACE Basin in the lower part of our state.
What type/make/model canoe do you use (we would have 2 adults and 1 dog as you do in your video). Is yours big enough to do longer distance paddling where you carry supplies for a couple days?


----------



## faiththegolden (Jan 3, 2016)

lgnutah said:


> I was just talking with my husband about getting a canoe as we have the ACE Basin in the lower part of our state.
> What type/make/model canoe do you use (we would have 2 adults and 1 dog as you do in your video). Is yours big enough to do longer distance paddling where you carry supplies for a couple days?


Hi! We have two of the Emotion Wasatch Canoes. We bought them at Dicks Sporting Goods, but have seen them other places as well. If you Google the name you will find a store near you. They are very sturdy! Most canoes tip easily, but we have never had any trouble. These even allow for standing up (if you so desire). We are also not very small people lol and we fit with our pup! We have only gone for a couple hours at a time, but we usually bring a cooler, fishing gear, a case of water and food. Hope that helps!


----------



## faiththegolden (Jan 3, 2016)

goldy1 said:


> This was fun to watch! I think my guy would be out of the canoe an in the water - probably tipping it over with us in it. Your girls is very well-behaved!


Hi! Thank you. This is my first post on here. Such a great site so far. What a cute little guy you have!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

What fun for you and your girl, she's beautiful. 
There are some other Goldens here on the forum that canoe or kayak with their owners. 
Hopefully they'll see your thread. 

Welcome to the forum too, hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## goldy1 (Aug 5, 2012)

faiththegolden said:


> Hi! Thank you. This is my first post on here. Such a great site so far. What a cute little guy you have!!


Belated welcome to the forum. Loving Goldens is the only requirement  for loving this site.

And thank you! My little guy is 10. You made my day!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

That's awesome. KC used to love to kayak with me. One of my boats is designed for duck hunting with a built in dog well behind the paddler. KC always loved to stick his head beneath my right arm causing me to wrap my arm around his neck in a hug and his action would interfere with my paddle stroke. I also have a sit on top kayak that had a space where he would ride between my legs.


----------



## mdmoore (Mar 10, 2016)

That's so cute! Hopefully my golden will like boating as well


----------



## Sniper (May 1, 2018)

Easy to see exactly who is the Captain of that boat is!


----------

